# Topics > Smart home >  Josh, voice activated home automation system, Josh.ai Inc., Denver, Colorado, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Josh.ai Inc.

josh.ai/core

josh.ai/micro

josh.ai/nano

----------


## Airicist

"Third-party app Josh will bring a few new skills (and different voices) to Amazon Echo"

by Eric Mack
July 15, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Josh.ai - Introducing Josh Micro

Published on Aug 30, 2017




> Josh Micro is the latest product from Josh.ai, leaders in the smart home market. Josh Micro runs the entire Josh processor, fits in the palm of your hand, is equipped with a far-field microphone array and sensors including motion, light, temperature, humidity, and touch. Josh Micro is designed to be wall mounted or placed on any tabletop surface, and is designed to fit the aesthetic of any room.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Josh.ai Closes $11M Series A To Scale Home Automation System"

by Christine Hall
April 30, 2020

----------


## Airicist2

Josh.ai – A vision for the future

Premiered Feb 9, 2022

----------

